# Is hibernation(suspend to disk) generally supported?



## Loala (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd like to use FreeBSD for my laptop for a desktop use.
My laptop battery is not really in good condition so I might need that hibernation function quite often, so I am curious about how it is functioning with FreeBSD or not.
Is it generally working good?
My laptop is HP 2100b model, quiet old one.
I tried google up with many key words but I couldn't find any related documents about it so I am positing here.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry to say that suspend to disk is not supported at all at the moment.


----------



## Loala (Jun 6, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Sorry to say that suspend to disk is not supported at all at the moment.



Oh that is too said. It would be so good if suspend to disk was supported, but thank you for your reply though.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Jun 6, 2017)

Loala said:


> Oh that is too said. It would be so good if suspend to disk was supported, but thank you for your reply though.



Some laptops (like my Lenovo X230) support Intel Rapid Start; a partition with the same size as memory and the correct partition type GUID needs to be set up, but then the bios takes care of a timeout-based (immediate..4 hours) transfer from sleep (in RAM) to hibernate (on disk) without any OS intervention. I can attest to this working without issues (in my experience) with FreeBSD.


----------



## Loala (Jun 6, 2017)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> Some laptops (like my Lenovo X230) support Intel Rapid Start; a partition with the same size as memory and the correct partition type GUID needs to be set up, but then the bios takes care of a timeout-based (immediate..4 hours) transfer from sleep (in RAM) to hibernate (on disk) without any OS intervention. I can attest to this working without issues (in my experience) with FreeBSD.


 
 Oh I've never thought about such  Intel Rapid Start. I guess that could be a decent workaround for me for now. Thank you.


----------

